# Anyone know the grade 1 piano pieces from ABRSM from 1998?



## Davzon

Hi all, hope I'm not going to be too annoying :lol: I did my grade one, seems like before the beginning of time. There was is one song in there foggy day or something like that in the key of D minor I think, well I think it started on D minor anyway, I was looking for it cause it just came to me how much I loved that piece. just being in 1998 I'm not too sure I'll be able to get the music, at least if someone knows what it was called I might see if I can find the sheet music, tried looking on you tube but being as I don't know what it's called not much point, and I don't think you tube was around then anyway so, it's not very likely there will be a video of someone playing it anyway, apart from that I hope everyone has had a nice day and had sore fingers from all the scale playing lol.


----------



## Taggart

Davzon said:


> Hi all, hope I'm not going to be too annoying


Certainly not. Try emailing them ([email protected]) and ask nicely if they have a list of pieces and ask if they can tell you where to find them now.

Another thought is charity shops and second hand bookshops to see if they've got an old copy of the book.

Best of luck!


----------



## Davzon

Charity shops are good but I've never ever seen any sheet music in them, I go there for classical music and Biography's, but never thought to email them as ask for a listing I know they have that big book of old songs from different grades but I'm not sure it's on one of them. Thanks for the idea I'll go annoy them now


----------



## Taggart

Davzon said:


> Charity shops are good but I've never ever seen any sheet music in them,


You obviously don't go to the right ones!


----------



## Ingélou

We're going to Norwich tomorrow to the Oxfam Bookshop there, which also does sheet music as well as cds & quite learned books. But these shops aren't so very common. We had one in our local town, but it had to 'fold' for lack of patronage. Such a pity, because when you cull something a bit 'educational' from your shelves, you want it to be rehomed worthily.


----------



## Davzon

I just wish I could find sheet music but I never see any at all. I emailed abrsm and they don't seem to be too helpful really, all i got was a auto reply message.


----------



## Davzon

Well I guess maybe I spoke too soon, cause they gave me a listing of the pieces on there lol and now I know it's called rainy day by Stephen Duro


----------



## Taggart

Glad it worked!

I think it's here if you want it. Otherwise have a google for Stephen Duro "Finger Jogging Boogie".

Enjoy!


----------



## Davzon

Ya, thanks that's the one alright, It such a lovely piece very basic but then how many times have you heard songs that are so simple but very catchy. It's almost the same as the lonely mans theme from Joe Harnell.


----------

